# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  fotos existentes, como mudar para a galeria?

## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

Fiz uma pesquisa aqui no forum mas não consegui entender... precisava de ajuda.

Queria colocar fotos na galeria mas fotos que as tenho no meu topico http://www.reefforum.net/f18/ano-novo-aquario-14846/  isto porque as originarias já não as tenho porque o disco rigido do meu Pc queimou e fiquei sem elas. 

Existe alguma forma de copiar as fotos do topico para a galeria?

Abraço
António

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Antonio.

Sim há, copia as fotos 1º do forum para o teu pc depois muda-lhe o nome e também podes aumenta-las se quiseres porque na galeria aceita ficheiros maiores.

Quando as fotos estiverem na galeria copia o link para o teu post. :SbOk: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Rogério,

excelente, obrigado.

Abraço
António

----------

